# DTP set up with new grinder addition



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

My DTP set up now with Smart Grinder Pro (thanks to @lake_m ). Perfect size grinder as it fits neatly underneath the cupboards - much more consistent grind now in comparison to my old Hario hand grinder







I had to give Perky Blenders beans a try because of the name if nothing else - luckily for me they taste very nice too!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you know how close you came to having arguably the best name on this forum?


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Do you know how close you came to having arguably the best name on this forum?


Now I want to know who does have the best name!?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Overly neat and tidy, it's a compliment, don't forget to list your equipment in your profile.

Jon.


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Overly neat and tidy, it's a compliment, don't forget to list your equipment in your profile.
> 
> Jon.


I'd be lying if I didn't say I'd just finished cleaning up haha! Thanks will do.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

looks great .


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Great set up!


----------



## flux (Jan 6, 2019)

This is the exact set up I'm after as a newbie. Any insights after using it for a while that would be useful for a prospective buyer?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

flux said:


> This is the exact set up I'm after as a newbie. Any insights after using it for a while that would be useful for a prospective buyer?


You have a fan ........

@MC1

Jon.


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

flux said:


> This is the exact set up I'm after as a newbie. Any insights after using it for a while that would be useful for a prospective buyer?


Hi mate, I would definitely recommend this setup from personal experience. I know there are mixed reviews on this forum about Sage/Breville but so far both machines have ran flawlessly even with the grinder being second hand. Coffee machine is quick to heat up due to it's thermocoil rather than a proper boiler which I find useful and you only have to wait a few seconds after finishing steaming before you can pull a shot which again, is useful.

There are a couple of 'bad' points I suppose but to me they are minimal and are more of a slight hindrance than a reason to not buy the machine:

- Steam arm is slow in comparison to other machines which means it takes a while to steam your milk. However, when learning like I assume you will be, this will help as the process will be nice and steady allowing you to gauge the milk and adjust your steaming process etc. The only time I find it annoyingly slow is when I am steaming a big jug at once for multiple drinks. However, this is not what the machine is ideally designed to do so I can't call it a major flaw.

- The water tank is small. The normal water use along with the water used for the purging of the machine means the water tank can only hold maybe 5/6 drinks worth of water at a time max. It takes no time to fill but it's just remembering to fill it as there is no warning light etc. The machine will just run itself dry which is obviously not good for the components inside. Luckily, I haven't ran it dry but I can see how it will be easy to forget especially when making multiple drinks at once. This brings me on to the last point:

- The drip tray is tiny. You will be emptying the drip tray way before refilling the tank. The 'drip tray full' float only pops up when the drip tray is basically overflowing so just remember to empty the drip tray after every 2-3 drinks and you won't have water all over the counter (as I have had multiple times!!).

In terms of the grinder, I have had no problems and find it easy to adjust. The screen also helps a lot when setting up. I find that I have a base setting which gives a relatively good shot and I can then adjust this depending on the bean.

All in all, you can't go wrong especially when starting up as they aren't too expensive when buying new. There are always DTP's and SGP's popping up on the 'For Sale' section on this forum which would have been a lot better looked after than if you were to buy from eBay etc.

Hope this clears a few things up for you


----------



## maxdude (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi there, I have the same grinder and looking at a new machine at the moment...what grind size do you find works well with the DTP?? I know this will vary with beans. Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Do you know how close you came to having arguably the best name on this forum?


I'd like to think you are referring to the MC5 who Kicked out the Jams Mother****ers

But it is more likely you are referring to the MC2 coffee grinder, which may be just as loud as the band in question.


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

maxdude said:


> Hi there, I have the same grinder and looking at a new machine at the moment...what grind size do you find works well with the DTP?? I know this will vary with beans. Thanks


As you stated, it varies with different beans and different roasts. Currently running a grind size of 10 for 15 seconds. It's usually a lower grind number for longer though (around 7 for 16ish seconds), quite rare that I have the grind size this high.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

xpresso said:


> ....don't forget to list your equipment in your profile.


 Why ???


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

As when people respond to a request for help or information, knowing what equipment they have makes a good start, also another forum member may want to glean, compare information for or regarding said equipment.

J.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Logical and makes sense; but i'll pass thank you....smacks too much of one-upmanship/competition/vanity/other/etc. etc. ....however YMMV of course and each to their own :classic_wink:


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Logical and makes sense; but i'll pass thank you....smacks too much of one-upmanship/competition/vanity/other/etc. etc. ....however YMMV of course and each to their own :classic_wink:


 That can be no further from the truth, you only need to peruse the forum to see the help afforded no matter which machine or method anyone owns or adopts.

Its not like subscribing to a specific forum for a specific manufacturer, model and ranges within, that is available on here in another section, it does make it a little easier if you are having a problem with your Skermandiser MK3 and note another forum member with the same machine, you would trust his comments and relate as opposed to an owner of a Crackamonder MK1.

It is totally optional but you are able to follow any member with a like machine, peruse relative, historic comments with the same regard that otherwise would not be available to you.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

True....but as i said i'll pass....i was just curious if it was a prerequisite/not to add said equipment list/s to THIS forum before posting; as some forums i frequent won't allow you to post unless your info/equipment list is filled in/up-to-date...i.e. a Hackintosh site i go on won't entertain you unless it is filled in.

My personal gripe about it is the bullying factor that can sometimes come with such "info"....many years ago i was a regular contributor to a certain cycling forum...one day i decided to update my "equipment list" to reflect the change in bike/s....in this particular case i happened to mention that my latest (at the time) bike was a Trek 5500. Within a few short hours i had received a couple of PM's from a few people i rode with who didn't take too kindly to me owning a bike that a (quote  "cheating bastard Lance Armstrong" rode :classic_ohmy: ....one person went so far as "quoting" my new bike in a post and (quote  "i won't be riding with him (me) this Sunday".

So as you can see i'm not a keen supporter of "equipment lists", unless the forum rules insist upon it. YMMV of course.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> True....but as i said i'll pass....i was just curious if it was a prerequisite/not to add said equipment list/s to THIS forum before posting; as some forums i frequent won't allow you to post unless your info/equipment list is filled in/up-to-date...i.e. a Hackintosh site i go on won't entertain you unless it is filled in.
> 
> My personal gripe about it is the bullying factor that can sometimes come with such "info"....many years ago i was a regular contributor to a certain cycling forum...one day i decided to update my "equipment list" to reflect the change in bike/s....in this particular case i happened to mention that my latest (at the time) bike was a Trek 5500. Within a few short hours i had received a couple of PM's from a few people i rode with who didn't take too kindly to me owning a bike that a (quote 🙂 "cheating bastard Lance Armstrong" rode :classic_ohmy: ....one person went so far as "quoting" my new bike in a post and (quote 🙂 "i won't be riding with him (me) this Sunday".
> 
> So as you can see i'm not a keen supporter of "equipment lists", unless the forum rules insist upon it. YMMV of course.


 My older brothers first bike was a RUDGE and mine was a Holdsworth......... Both second or more hand ...... for modern terms, pre-owned.

J.

J.


----------

